# Solved: Windows Shutdown Reminder Message



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep forgetting to put my cordless mouse in the recharge cradle when shutting down my Wndows XP system. Is there a way to cause a reminder message to appear when I am shutting down the system? Preferably between when I click Start/Turn Off Computer and when the Turn Off confirmation box appears.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Try pressing Start > Run, then type "gpedit.msc" without the quotes. Then naviagate to Computer Configuration > Windows Settings > Scripts (Startup/Shutdown). This brings up two options on the right. So you could create a batch or notepad file and add it to the shutdown scripts.


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

I must be missing something. I created a batch file with an echo message to myself, stuck it in the shutdown scripts and it hangs the system on shutdown. also, it attempts to provide the message AFTER i click to shut down rather than before. But that's okay if it works. The system freezes with a message that it is running scripts.

My last batch file was written back in DOS days and i am clueless about scripts.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a solution but it is long winded so you may not like it  Do you want me to explain it ?


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

yes!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Create two batch files on your desktop.

In one write this code.


```
echo Please remember to charge your mouse
pause
call <Name of second batch file>
```
In the second one type


```
shutdown -s -t 0 -f
```
Then make a shortcut to the first batch file. When you want to shutdown just double click the shortcut. Hope this makes sense and helps


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

that did not work. upon execution i saw repeated lines for the line from the shutdown batch file.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you post the lines here please ?


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried running the shutdown batch file by itself and it went into endless loop showing the line of code.


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's the code for mouse.bat

ECHO Put mouse in recharge cradle.
pause
Call shutdown.bat

Here's the code for shutdown.bat

shutdown -s -t 0 -f


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I just tried it and it works so I will post ma code for you 


```
echo Remember the mouse
pause
call two.bat
```
This is the code for two.bat


```
shutdown -s -t 0 -f
```
I also made a shortcut to the first file, but you could just click on it to execute it without using the shortcut.


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

Still no joy. I am running XP-Pro and storing the two batch files in c:\. What am i missing to cause the second batch file code to repeat endlessly like this:

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f

C:\>shutdown -s -t 0 -f
^CTerminate batch job (Y/N)?


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

oops sorry about so many lines.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats okay Try adding an exit after the shutdown command, and changing 0 to 10


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

Aha! the problem was that the batch file was named shutdown.bat. i changed the name and it shuts down just fine.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad it worked for you, dont forget to mark the thread solved


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks ever so much but this is not the original solution i was looking for. Recall i wanted a meassage to show up when i shut down the system from the start button. Is that not possible? Again, thanks for your help and i will mark it solved if there is no answer for the original question.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Im sure there is a solution to your problem and if I find an answer I will post it here  If you dont feel its solved then dont mark it solved, because someone may know the answer.


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

How about i mark this as solved...it does indeed solve the problem in a way...of course if i am awake enough to run the batch file instead of shutting down conventionally, there's a good chance i will remember that darn mouse too. ;-) Thanks again. tom


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

No problem, and a simple idea but you could always attach a sticky note to your moniter


----------



## snapfade (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried something similar...i put a sticky note on the floor so i would have to step over it. And i did.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice going  Im sure there is a solution to this problem.


----------

